
Ask HN: Working on an open source business model for my company. Suggestions? - simonebrunozzi
I have joined a startup two months ago as CTO.<p>I am in charge of building the open source business model for the company. My goal is to do something good both for the company and the community at large.<p>Any suggestions, tips? Anyone would like to have a coffee in SF&#x2F;SV to discuss in person?
======
sharemywin
what do you mean by an open source business model?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Let me explain:

1) the company is building a software; in short, it's a way to streamline
enterprise IT, optimize, etc.

2) the company wants to open source the core component, and then build
services and support around it. Perhaps it will also build additional
proprietary products around the core.

3) from an external perspective, what matters is that the core is open source.
There will be a chance for the creation of an (hopefully thriving) ecosystem
around it.

4) the company needs to understand how to make this model work financially,
while at the same time respecting the fact that other people will contribute,
and count on, the open source part.

Let me know if this is more clear. Thanks.

~~~
jeffmould
Can't help you much, but I think a good example of what you are trying to
achieve is SugarCRM.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Interesting. Why you think SugarCRM is a good example?

~~~
jeffmould
Their community edition is an open-source version of their product. They used
to have a fairly strong base of users contributing to the product through add-
ons. Try a Google search for their "community edition" for more info. It's
been a while since I used it.

